# Star Wars VII spoiler/speculation thread [spoilers]



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2014)

Star Wars VII is still a year away (December 18, 2015). This thread may contain unboxed spoilers, set photos, wild speculation, and anything else.  If you wish to stay spoiler-free, stay away.  I won't post anything in this first post to give you chance to click off.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2014)

Chrome troopers are a thing, apparently. Some scoops from around the web and some photos.  They're stormtroopers... but chrome!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2014)

And I assume everybody has seen this. Close up video of the Millenium Falcon set/model.  Zack Snyder (Bats v Supes) and Abrams (Star Wars VII) have been tesing each other with phots and stuff.  Snyder had Gotham police arresting a stormtrooper.  Abrams has responded with this, revealing a Batmobile as part of the Falcon detailing.

More importantly, the Falcon looks gorgeous. Han Solo won't be flying it, at least at first in the movie; someone else is.

[video=youtube;3C7lUfVIOa4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3C7lUfVIOa4[/video]


----------



## Jhaelen (Oct 2, 2014)

Morrus said:


> They're stormtroopers... but chrome!



Huh, looks almost like a Cylon...


----------



## Morrus (Oct 2, 2014)

Some more spoilerage.  I want to live in an overturned AT-AT!



> Badass Digest are back with another Star Wars Episode VII scoop and there's a lot of new information to mull over here! They start off with news on Max von Sydow's mysterious role, revealing that Kira (the name which is believed to belong to Daisy Ridley's character) is not the one to find Luke lightsaber as it is instead a "blue alien guy" who brings it to a salage yard where she discovers it. How does Sydow fit into this? Well, "She's hanging out there with von Sydow, who is an old cyborg dude, a guy who maybe has dementia. He talks a lot of nonsense. But as soon as that lightsbaber shows up, he gets lucid. He recognizes it. He begins to talk about the old days, name drops a couple of Prequel Trilogy characters, even. And then, after Kira and the alien leave he makes a call to a mysterious figure. "It's here," he says. But who is he calling?"
> 
> Remember that AT-AT spotted on the Dubai set of the movie when shooting began? Well, it appears as if we finally have an explanation for that too. Apparently Kira lives inside an abandoned one of the iconic vehicles from The Empire Strikes Back! In other location news, Greenham Common Air Base - where a number of X-Wing fighters and the Millenium Falcon were spotted - is indeed the Massassi Temple on Yavin IV from A New Hope. Finally, one drastic change which could be on the way has been revealed in concept art which apparently shows Chewbacca with a cybernetic hand. They speculate that he may have lost it in a battle after Return of the Jedi, but caution that there is other concept art where he still has both hands, so we'll have to wait and see...
> 
> Read more at http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/JoshWildingNewsAndReviews/news/?a=108529#L3pD17PofxHJGLAZ.99


----------



## greylurk (Oct 3, 2014)

Jhaelen said:


> Huh, looks almost like a Cylon...



Hah, don't open up that old wound! Lucas almost got sued over that back in the 70's


----------



## Morrus (Oct 15, 2014)

Loads of highly spoilerific concept art!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 17, 2014)

Warwick Davis (Wickett) is confirmed as in Episode VII.

[video=youtube;us0MWzVBnxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=us0MWzVBnxM[/video]


----------



## Scorpio616 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, it looks like the Lightsabers in the new Cartoon have a thinner blade than the Prequel Era lightsabres. That MIGHT be indicative of a deliberate style bible change back to the thinner blades of the original trilogy. 

Obi won vs. Vader in Star Wars:ANH provides a great example of how thin the blades started out as. Kinda makes the PT era blades look like glowing pool noodles.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's a look at the alleged villain.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 28, 2014)

Is that a laser crosspiece? Seems dangerous to the user, and ineffective at blocking incoming blades because they'd cut through the metal bit.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2014)

RangerWickett said:


> Is that a laser crosspiece? Seems dangerous to the user, and ineffective at blocking incoming blades because they'd cut through the metal bit.




Dude, they're Jedi and Sith and stuff!  They use the force!  They don't hurt themselves on their own lightsabers!


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 29, 2014)

Even more dangerous.

http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media...ogressive,q_80,w_636/yp8okee6oxfttztsy6mw.gif

EDIT: OK. This is a monumental scew up.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Oct 29, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Dude, they're Jedi and Sith and stuff!  They use the force!  They don't hurt themselves on their own lightsabers!



Still doesn't reconcile the exposed crosspiece making the design look stupidly dangerous to try to actually make use of the crossguard. If there had been a small energy crescent guarding that spot , it would have looked fine. Yeah, there is some materials the exposed guard could be made from to resist other lightsabers, but it still looks impractical.


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 29, 2014)

Or maybe it's a shiny metal cross piece that's reflecting the glow of the blade.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2014)

A possible spoiler about Luke Skywalker from here.



> I’m told that in the back story for the film, Luke Skywalker does something amazing with the Force. He’s really powerful, more of “wizard than lightsaber wielding warrior.” Basically, Luke Skywalker has a “Force Unleashed” moment and realizes he might be bad for the universe.The aftermath of that event is difficult for Luke.
> 
> Luke Skywalker has become the most powerful Jedi ever, but he doesn’t believe he’s the wisest. He doesn’t want to make the mistake his father made by thinking he knows what’s right for the universe. Skywalker becomes somewhat deranged in his seclusion. He is consumed by his fear that if he should return to “society” his power could be misused, he could be manipulated, and he may accidentally hurt the one’s he loves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2014)

We have a name!  "_The Force Awakens_"!


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 6, 2014)

Makes sense. It was a sleep when Siths gained control of the empire and the Jedis genocide. Was it sleeping cause it did the naughty with Anakin's mom? Cause I'm sleepy after that.


----------



## Dioltach (Nov 28, 2014)

Apparently a trailer for the movie will be released shortly.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2014)

Dioltach said:


> Apparently a trailer for the movie will be released shortly.




Yeah, 30 cinemas across America today, plus a simultaneous release on iTunes.  The internet is going to explode later today.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2014)

It's here!

[video=youtube_share;OMOVFvcNfvE]http://youtu.be/OMOVFvcNfvE[/video]


----------



## Dioltach (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks good, what little of it there is.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 28, 2014)

X-wings! Millennium Falcon! TIE Fighters! Stormtroopers! Light Sabers! Droids! Lens Flares! Omg squeeeee!

(Looks good, but I'm somewhat pessimistic if I'm honest.)


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 28, 2014)

I doubt it can be better than the best one; I have little doubt it will be better than the worst ones. Trailer did the trick for me.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 30, 2014)

Scorpio616 said:


> Still doesn't reconcile the exposed crosspiece making the design look stupidly dangerous to try to actually make use of the crossguard. If there had been a small energy crescent guarding that spot , it would have looked fine. Yeah, there is some materials the exposed guard could be made from to resist other lightsabers, but it still looks impractical.




Lightsabers have been evolving for quite some time.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 30, 2014)

Star Wars: Episode VII - George Lucas Special Edition.

[video=youtube;v93Jh6JNBng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v93Jh6JNBng[/video]


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;qpfWrh1scZU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpfWrh1scZU[/video]


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 4, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Loads of highly spoilerific concept art!



*The wookie has no pants! NO PANTS!!!*


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 6, 2014)

TarionzCousin said:


> *The wookie has no pants! NO PANTS!!!*




The sign at the cantina door said "No shoes, no shirt, no service." Nothing in there about pants.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 6, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> The sign at the cantina door said "No shoes, no shirt, no service." Nothing in there about pants.



The wookie has no pants.


----------

